
Ask HN: How low is too low for a Glassdoor review? - tonym9428
When accepting or considering an offer, what is the lowest Glassdoor review that you think is acceptable.<p>I&#x27;ve gotten an offer from a healthcare company who has a rating of 2.0 and that is scaring me.<p>Every previous company I worked for was in tech and had a rating of 4.0 or better
======
ocdtrekkie
I would look at the substance, not the rating, and see how it meshes with
their own perception of them. Bear in mind a lot of companies are going to see
Glassdoor reviews posted by angry ex employees most of all. How many people
stop to post positive reviews of former employers there? And I suspect a lot
of tech companies game the system a bit, have a lot of current employees
placing reviews, etc.

But ideally if you've met some people there and have a feel for the company,
you're going to have some impression or gut feeling if those reviews are right
or not. Trust that feeling.

------
erikig
This is a good question and I'm curious to see the HN community's responses.

I would first check to confirm that the rating is statistically significant
and sound. Do both companies you are comparing collect ratings from active
team members? Are the ratings for the healthcare company from disgruntled
employees that left?

I would also pose that question to the healtcare company and the team that you
spoke to during the interview process. I would ask the questions like these:

\- Is the team aware of the issues?

\- What steps are being taken?

\- What can I as a new employee do to make things better?

